# Nails missed the rafters



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks like a Monday morning job....

If it ain't broke or leaking, don't fix it....


----------



## BrowneBearLLC (Apr 8, 2015)

You see this all the time; in my option you’ll be ok.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

One of the 'normal' by-products of modern nail gun construction. It may or may not have sister nails beside the errant ones.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't bother pushing them up. More harm than good and there may still be nails in the trusses that you don't see.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Push on the OSB for upward movement, if so, call the contractor back. The "gap" on the long edge of the abutting sheets is non-existent unless the camera angle is not showing it well (1/8"); http://osbguide.tecotested.com/pdfs/en/el812.pdf

Gary


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

now that might bother me some. you could lift the shingles,one at a time, and nail the plywood without creating any problems.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What goods lifting the shingles going to do? The paper will still be in the way.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

joecaption said:


> What goods lifting the shingles going to do? The paper will still be in the way.


Lift the tabs and put new sheathing nails through the top of the shingle into that rafter. Nailing through the paper.


----------

